# Star, you are missed



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww RIP Star...

sorry about the loss.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Gingerrrrr!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss.  May Star RIP<3


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Again, thanks! That photo was taken three days before she died.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww poor baby! I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks STG! I'm a small town girl myself. :wink:


----------

